# LOTR Battle for Middle Earth 2 : Rise of The Witch King



## joey_c (Jul 20, 2008)

i am really annoyed at the problem that is stopping me from playing the game, well it runs perfectly, i am on campaign mode, then at precisely 3 mins 41 secs all my men die and hero, so then the level ends, and tells me i have lost, i am struggling to find out what the problem is, i cant complete a frickin' level without all my men dying , please, if you have any knowledge of how to fix this error i will be sincerely greatful


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you updated to v2.01?


----------



## joey_c (Jul 20, 2008)

i can't update to version 2.01 because the no-disk patch keeps it at a silly 0.718, i own the original game, but i have a no cd patch


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

then we cannot help you. We do not assist with any game that is using a NO CD patch (or crack) because they are prodominatley used for illegal downloaded games.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread as mentioned above.

Please do not repost same question.


----------

